# Tempering gianduja?



## ganache8 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi, I was wondering if gianduja (Callebaut block) has to be tempered like couverture before molding. I've helped out in one place where I used a hair dryer on it as it was paddled in a kitchenaid until softened and pipable but not too liquid but I don't have that equipment now. Would you treat it like milk chocolate? Thanks--


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

This very question came up at work today as some customer bought about 40 bucks worth of Valrhonha gianduja and tried using it to make Easter eggs or something, and it didn't work.They had to give her another 40 bucks worth of something else. I don't know for sure,but my guess is that gianduja is meant to be a filling or ingredient in one, rather than an enrobing substance. You may have to get technical with temperatures with it, but I'd bet that the presence of the nuts in it is going to affect the snap of a tempered chocolate.


----------



## chef marc (Jun 25, 2004)

Gianduja is a chocolate, a flavored one but none the less a chocolate. So yes, you have to temper it. Specially if you are using it as a filling. The tempering process stabalizes the gianduja preventing the cocoa butter from setting in little balls creating a grainy effect, it also prevents the fats (from the cocoa and from the hazelnuts) to rise to the surface after a while.. And also if you do not temper the gia, it will not set. You cannot mould with gia, because it is just too soft. :chef:


----------



## ganache (Dec 12, 2003)

I never temper the Gianduja . I add it to warm ganache as a filling or a cake covering. Also whipped for filling cand  ies. I've made frozen parfait(not layered ice cream kind) I love the stuff but never tempered it.


----------

